# Introducing Willow



## kaykay (Aug 2, 2005)

Im not sure yet if the people involved in saving Willow want their names used so I will wait on that. This is Willow. Shes a 3 yr old shetland/mini that is probably in foal




Unfortunately she was bred as a yearling and foaled her first foal at 2. When my friends found her she still had her yearling daughter nursing on her and was put in with a stallion again. We are sure her growth has been pretty stunted from being bred so young and malnourished. Hopefully with some good feed and tlc she will rebound and grow again. She is going to the vet this week to get checked over and see if she is indeed in foal.


----------



## shortymisty (Aug 2, 2005)

She is so beautiful now and with some groceries, Geez she is going to be gorgeous. I guess people think that they can breed after a year like they do with cats and even for cats that's just too young. But she is safe now.







kaykay said:


> Im not sure yet if the people involved in saving Willow want their names used so I will wait on that.  This is Willow.  Shes a 3 yr old shetland/mini that is probably in foal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## justjinx (Aug 2, 2005)

she is georgeous! she is going to be awesome! what a pretty girl! how tall is she? i bet she would very pretty driving!

jennifer


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Aug 2, 2005)

She is a pretty girl. She will be fine now that she is with someone who cares about her well being..........


----------



## bonloubri (Aug 2, 2005)

With some TLC she looks like she will be gorgeous. I really like her coloring.


----------



## jdomep (Aug 2, 2005)

She is lovely! I can't wait to hear of her progress - I wish I could find a sweet girl like that to help.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Aug 3, 2005)

She not only looks sweet, but she looks happy...


----------



## Jill (Aug 5, 2005)

This might sound strange at first, but I am really happy to see Willow. It feels good to see a rescued horse who's had an awful start but that can so easily become something useful, beautiful and happy.

Do you know what has happened to her yearling daughter? I'm afraid if she was nursing that filly in with a stallion, that filly's on the same bad road now as her mom just got off of.


----------



## Bdazzled (Sep 1, 2005)

Kay,

I know Joshua would be so pleased. He loved the horses. I am sure he is looking down from heaven at Willow. Makes me proud!!

Lara


----------

